# Mantis Lost an Antenna



## SaintScythus (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey my Mantis during its last molt almost completely lost an antenna, so will it grow it back or will it be all right? BTW I just looked in its cage and it is almost done molting. Its a Giant Asian in what I would guess to be its 4th molt. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## arachnocat (Jul 10, 2007)

If it's not an adult yet it will grow back. I had a mantis that lost an arm and did fine without it until her next moult when she grew it back. It was a smaller arm so she looked kind of funny with it.


----------



## Aztek (Jul 10, 2007)

^^^
Hahahaha


----------



## Kriss (Jul 14, 2007)

A lost antenna won't matter to the mantid and as said if its only at the 4th / 5th instar it should grow back completely.

Giant Asians are one of my fav sp. I am currently hatching a couple of ooths from my mated female. She ate her mate during the second mating.


----------



## SaintScythus (Oct 24, 2007)

Its been awhile and instead of starting a new thread, I thought I'd just post it here. My giant is exactly as I say, big and she's not even done yet. I'd say she's probably 4 inches long and is a much better pet than my centipede as I actually see her. I'll try to get pictures but Mantis are great pets and I intend to keep with them. Her antenna has fully grown back by the way.


----------

